# 91' 240SX vs. 94' Civic Couple EX(plz don't flame)



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a 91' 240SX, it has the stock KA25DET and it's automatic.my friend owns 94' EX, D16Z6, with just basic setup of i/h/e and he just put in a short throw shifter a little while ago. what do you think the outcome of this race will be?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well with the stock KA25DET u speak of you will win. but dude u gotta get ur engine codes right...and it seems you know ur gonna get flamed for these question... the stock 240 engine is a KA24DE. if ur car indeed has that T (turbo_ u will win hands down... but since u got an auto and its a civic that is manuel and has some mods i think he would win... u needa read the sticky in the general section though dude. you need MORE research.


read this page
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26482

ALL OF IT!!!! read it all!

print it out and read while u take a shit... just read it!! and do searches on google or yahoo for 240sx or stuff u wanna learn more about AFTER you read the sticky.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Leviathan said:


> I have a 91' 240SX, it has the stock KA25DET and it's automatic.my friend owns 94' EX, D16Z6, with just basic setup of i/h/e and he just put in a short throw shifter a little while ago. what do you think the outcome of this race will be?


nobody gives a flying rat's ass bout some 94 ex d16z6 honda crap. and if you get whooped by a honda with a stock ka, who gives a shit, that ka engine can't perform for jack unless you spent mad money on it like you would do to a honda to make it fast. tuning a ka is like tuning a honda with one of those stupid abc engine.

and consider yourself lucky for not being flamed. you still might get flamed tho. me and drift didnt flame you and usually one of us would flame, among others.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

WOW.......HondaHater and Drift are really in GOOD mood!!! maybe they just had a CORONA!! :cheers: Leviathan your are LUCKY these guys have a kind heart... * at times, actually while drunk ^_^* LOL J/K


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Loki said:


> maybe they just had a CORONA!!


Whyt cos its the street racers beer of choice?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

corona??? fuck that, i prefer bud light :thumbup: . corona sucks. 


corona :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HEY!!! Leave the Corona alone!!! It Didn't do anything to you!!! ::Takes bottle and craddles it while reaching for the bottle opener and lime::


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> HEY!!! Leave the Corona alone!!! It Didn't do anything to you!!! ::Takes bottle and craddles it while reaching for the bottle opener and lime::


lol.

::buys a six pack of coronas and throws it hard on the ground and watches as all the piss-looking liquid goes all over the place:: :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

::runs over to lick the sidewalk, screaming WHY?!?!?. Poor sweet sweet corona::
Is it just me or does can beer taste different from bottle beer?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

cans and bottles do taste different. or drink out of a can, then pour it in a glass, they have different tastes. or try a japanese pepsi and an american pepsi, japanese make em better.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I want a Soju rite now...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i want awamori with some orange juice


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Leviathan said:


> I have a 91' 240SX, it has the stock KA25DET and it's automatic.my friend owns 94' EX, D16Z6, with just basic setup of i/h/e and he just put in a short throw shifter a little while ago. what do you think the outcome of this race will be?


but if he downshifts, its cheating :fluffy: 

aren't racing threads illegal? no, nevermind, this thread is too OT already to be a racing thread.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

street racing threads are...he hasn't said anything about street racing. might be goin to the track.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

oh damn, didnt know street racing threads are illegal.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Personally, its Canadian beer all the way. Kokanee!!!! As to the Honda, who cares, its a Honda, simple and direct. Bata-bing bata-boom.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea simple and direct. he will lose.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

unless he downshifts. then he's cheating, of course


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> unless he downshifts. then he's cheating, of course


let him do that, look at my little pic under my name. it's simple as that. :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> unless he downshifts. then he's cheating, of course


 go back to OT section


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> well with the stock KA25DET u speak of you will win. but dude u gotta get ur engine codes right...and it seems you know ur gonna get flamed for these question... the stock 240 engine is a KA24DE. if ur car indeed has that T (turbo_ u will win hands down... but since u got an auto and its a civic that is manuel and has some mods i think he would win... u needa read the sticky in the general section though dude. you need MORE research.
> 
> 
> read this page
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that the link to my sticky???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

breast milk > all


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that the link to my sticky???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> breast milk > all




dude dude....please.....no...  


its all about the CORONA's, and TECATE......PACIFICO!!!!!! OMFG i love that!!!!! any ways mexican beer here in the states taste NASTY but better than the rest......go to mexico and actually buy a CORONA there and you will taste the difference!!!!!!!!!.....

SAKE!!!!!!! japanese SAKE!!!!! taste hella good, but cant top TEQUILA :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bacardi, any kind, owns


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

alcohol is bad for you~~!!!!!!!!!!!!

drink breat milk :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you still get breast fed jeong?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

uhh .. uhh .. no
*looks the other way and runs*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

while jeong runs away... 

*kevin runs up to jeongs mom and sucks on her nipple* :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew :wtf:

:givebeer:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew :wtf:
> 
> :givebeer:



you brought it upon yourself LOL!!!

now your asking for BEER?!!!!!! hahha :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *kevin runs up to jeongs mom and sucks on her nipple* :fluffy:


:givebeer: i need to get that image out of my head


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

your gonna be seeing it more often since me and you mom are now an item  

chan is also my kid. lol :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH

i was wondering why chan was so ugly

jk!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

WTF???? this thread isn't closed yet?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> WTF???? this thread isn't closed yet?


hahahahahahahahaahahah IBTL!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the guy who started it hasn't come back


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

I think I should start a thread Titled:

"Whats Better? Beer, Corona, Awamori, Kokanee or breast Milk?"

Personally I love to be breast fed  
GOT MILK?

-Alex


----------



## crandizzle (Mar 10, 2004)

Leviathan said:


> I have a 91' 240SX, it has the stock KA25DET and it's automatic.my friend owns 94' EX, D16Z6, with just basic setup of i/h/e and he just put in a short throw shifter a little while ago. what do you think the outcome of this race will be?


KA25DET.......OK MAN IM NEW TO THE CAME AND I KNOW MY CODES AND COMMON SENSE WOULD SAY IF YOUR KA IS TURBO THEN YOU WOULD WHEN.....BUT NOT A STOCK KA THAT AN AUTO.....THE Z6 WILL BEAT YOU GOOD.....MY FRIENDS DX THAT HAS 2.25 PIPING BEAT MY BONE DRY KA AND I HAVE A 5 SPEED....SO YEAH THE Z6 WILL PULL ON YOU.....SORRY BUDDY ITS THE TRUTH................ :givebeer: :loser: THE AUTO (KA25DET) HAHAHAAAA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

crandizzle said:


> KA25DET.......OK MAN IM NEW TO THE CAME AND I KNOW MY CODES AND COMMON SENSE WOULD SAY IF YOUR KA IS TURBO THEN YOU WOULD WHEN.....BUT NOT A STOCK KA THAT AN AUTO.....THE Z6 WILL BEAT YOU GOOD.....MY FRIENDS DX THAT HAS 2.25 PIPING BEAT MY BONE DRY KA AND I HAVE A 5 SPEED....SO YEAH THE Z6 WILL PULL ON YOU.....SORRY BUDDY ITS THE TRUTH................ :givebeer: :loser: THE AUTO (KA25DET) HAHAHAAAA


shut up. you're just as stupid as the kid who started this thread.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Personally I love to be breast fed
> GOT MILK?


trying to copy jeong... how un-orginal... 



> shut up. you're just as stupid as the kid who started this thread.


agreed.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> shut up. you're just as stupid as the kid who started this thread.


 :thumbup: 


drift240sxdrag said:


> trying to copy jeong... how un-orginal...


breast milk > roids .. you guys have to keep it a secret tho.. shhhh :fluffy:


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

Oks guys, gosh....we really need to find something out..vsp3c, is your mom really hot or what? :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

:showpics:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who are you and why are you posting here? go away.


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> corona??? fuck that, i prefer bud light :thumbup: . corona sucks.
> 
> 
> corona :loser:


Fuk the pussy sht, go with the 151


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

crandizzle said:


> KA25DET.......OK MAN IM NEW TO THE CAME AND I KNOW MY CODES AND COMMON SENSE WOULD SAY IF YOUR KA IS TURBO THEN YOU WOULD WHEN.....BUT NOT A STOCK KA THAT AN AUTO.....THE Z6 WILL BEAT YOU GOOD.....MY FRIENDS DX THAT HAS 2.25 PIPING BEAT MY BONE DRY KA AND I HAVE A 5 SPEED....SO YEAH THE Z6 WILL PULL ON YOU.....SORRY BUDDY ITS THE TRUTH................ :givebeer: :loser: THE AUTO (KA25DET) HAHAHAAAA



screw the honda ricer shiz, nissan


----------

